# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  High Creatine Kinase level

## Philly Grappler

Just got a weird call from the doc today. He states that my Creatine Kinase level is super high (1564). The normal range is 44-196. He then proceeded to tell me this is due to me sticking the needle directly into the muscle. From now on he said to pinch fat and shoot it in the fat and not directly into muscle. He told me the high CK level means that my muscles are inflamed from injecting directly into the muscle (that is a direct quote). Does this make any sense. I'm freaked out because when I looked on the net it was saying something about the heart.

----------


## MuscleScience

Needle of what?

High Creatine Kinase simple means that there is some damage to muscle somewhere. One can have an increase in CK levels from something as simple as a very vigorous workout. In fact this is sometimes used by exercise physiologist to gauge how well an athlete is recovering between workouts. I am unaware of needle pokes causing that high of a reading, however I am not a MD.

----------


## Merc.

I agree with MS .. I have looked into this .. I cant find the one study i was wanting to post ( maybe not available online anymore i dunno)..

but here is a interesting abstract of a study about the topic at hand .. I will post that other study ( it was the full study not just a abstract) if i find it online ...

*Serum creatine kinase after intramuscular injections*

.F. Konikoff, J. Halevy, and E. TheodorAbstractSerum creatine kinase (CK) activity was measured after intramuscular injections in 44 patients hospitalized for non-cardiac reasons. The drugs injected were: diazepam, dipyrone, metoclopramide, meperidine, pentazocine and procaine penicillin. Only 3 out of 44 patients (7%) demonstrated significant elevation of CK levels following the intramuscular injections. In these 3 patients the elevation was mainly due to a rise of the MM-isoenzyme fraction with MB levels increased in one patient. These findings do not justify the common clinical notion of regarding intramuscular injections as a frequent cause of serum CK elevation. It is concluded that high CK serum values in a patient with chest pain should always be considered with utmost suspicion, disregarding the possible effects of a previous intramuscular injection.



Merc.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just got a weird call from the doc today. He states that my Creatine Kinase level is super high (1564). The normal range is 44-196. He then proceeded to tell me this is due to me sticking the needle directly into the muscle. From now on he said to pinch fat and shoot it in the fat and not directly into muscle. He told me the high CK level means that my muscles are inflamed from injecting directly into the muscle (that is a direct quote). Does this make any sense. I'm freaked out because when I looked on the net it was saying something about the heart.


feel any different? are you going to follow doc's orders?

----------


## Philly Grappler

> feel any different? are you going to follow doc's orders?


Yeah I guess I'm going to attempt to pinch fat and inject into the fat like the doc said to see of the CK levels go down. What scared me was the whole heart thing because ever since I have started Test cyp I have had weird heart palpatations during strenuous cardio. My thoughts were that this stuff has to be injected into muscle though...

----------


## Philly Grappler

> feel any different? are you going to follow doc's orders?


And no, don't feel any notciable difference.

----------


## Philly Grappler

It's been a while since this post. I took a couple of months off of injections completely and just had some bloodwork done. Still a super high CK level, so it can't be from the injections. The doc wants me to take a week off of working out and then get re-tested.

----------

